# Loans



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

For anyone that is a US citizen and went abroad to go to school. I want to know how you funded your education. If you want to e-mail me a response then do so at my e-mail addy. I appreciate any and all feedback I receive.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hey 

I think this might help:

Students conducting research...please read 

I just posted some info on studying abroad. Hope this helps.

Jodi


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you so much!! I had all but given up on studying abroad. I wanted to go to Canada. Do you know of any organizations specific to North America?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Hmmmm.... Not sure what you mean by organizations. 

Do you mean Culinary Schools, Internships, Travel & Cook vacations, culinary organizations, organizations that give out scholarships??  I'd have to pull up everything to get the one thing you might be looking for. 

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

*Studying in Canada *

*Information from the Government of Canada*

Things you will need before you study in Canada.

1. A letter of acceptance from the school you picked
2. Proof you have money to pay for your education and a place near the school
3. Make sure you say that you will be leaving Canada when you are done studying there
4. A medical exam
5. Qualify as a temporary resident....might need a temporary resident visa

Great set of information about studying in Canada can be found here

In case you need to take a medical exam, information about them can be found here .

Information regarding applying for a Temporary Resident Visa can be found here .

If you are already in Canada and want to renew or change your study permit status etc. You can find information regarding this here

Here you can find information on applications, guides and forms .

Need to file a Canadian income tax return? Click here for more information.

Need to work during your stay to fund your education? Click here for more information. More information for temporary workers and employers can be found here

*The Schools, Universities and Colleges  *

The Directory of Canadian Universities

Universities and Programs of Study - University Web Sites

Canadian Higher Education Websites

Information for Foreign Students - Scholarships and Bursaries 

Information for Foreign Students - Higher Education: The Benefits 

Information for Foreign Students - Graduate Studies in Canada

Information for Foreign Students - A Word to International Students

Information for Foreign Students - Making the Right Choice (Tips for Visiting a University Campus)

*Miscellaneous Canadian Information *

Canada - Departments and Agencies

Frequently Asked Questions about Canada

Government Contacts

* Hope this information helps you out Culinarian247 

Jodi*


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Jodi, you've outdone yourself. Thank you for supplying such a vast amount of information. I'll be busy for a while reading and researching.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Jeff. :blush: ........You know......Ive been spending alot of time blushing lately.


----------

